# what to check out on used trailer?



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

We've been looking for a good deal on a trailer and I think we finally found what we're looking for: an '04 Trails West Adventure MX 2H bp slant load, looks to be in beautiful condition. It looks hardly used in the photos. (I'm not going to post the ad for location privacy reasons.) I would love advice on what we should be looking at specifically when we go to see the trailer. This is our first trailer shopping experience, so I would love advice on what we should look for when we go to see the trailer. Thanks!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have never bought a used trailer, but I have a very used trailer. The biggest thing I would absolutely check is the floor. Crawl under the trailer with a flashlight and look for any weak spots in the frame. Rust is to be expected but not complete deterioration of the frame and major joints. Pull mats out and look at the floor from the top. Bad wood can be replaced, as long as the frame is in good condition. Same thing with tires, tires can be replaced, barrings packed, brakes, lights all that can be fixed easily. But if the frame itself is in bad shape pass on it. Paint can cover up rust, so you may not see rusty spots but you can look for any sharp points or odd looking spots. Good luck hope your trailer shopping goes well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As above ^^^^ and check the wiring, does it all work? Rewiring something after it as been monkeyed with is a nightmare and costly.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

X2 all the above. Check all the electrical as well - fixable , but if you're not handy and can do it yourself, possibly expensive for you to pay someone to do. 

Tires should be an important part of the value - you can easily spend $500-$1000 putting a set of rubber on so if it's in need of tires that should factor into the asking price. 

Brakes, well...essential, but aside from testing them (ask for a drag test and make sure all 4 will lock in gravel under maximum manual braking) there's not much more you can do - a proper inspection requires pulling the drums.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The bearing need to be checked at the same time the brakes are done if it has brakes. A trailer is most inclined to rust where the wood floor sits on the metal frame.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

In addition to what has been said above, try for a test drive to ensure it pulls straight and handles well.

Good luck with it.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think I can ad anything else to what has already been said, cept in my experience whenever we bought used/older trailers/vehicles/equipment, take a heavy duty magnet with you, if it sticks its good, if it doesn't stick then there might be deterioration that they tried to cover up (example, my hubby went and looked a older truck and the magnet wouldn't stick to the side of the truck, they had used bondo on it and painted over it to hide the fact it had some serious rust issues) 

Good luck with trailer shopping


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Everyone pretty much covered the basics... so I will add these to the list that will make your life simpler..

Make sure that things that open, open and things that close, close... windows, doors, ramps....being this is a slant, hopefully the trailer has windows with screen and grills, windows _lock_ open for ventilation going down the road but with screens for eye protection and bars so no heads sticking out while traveling _(a HUGE no-no)
_
If the trailer is ramped, open and close it several times and make sure it is easy to close as those ramp springs are a pain and costly... check for rot of wood covered mat ramp and the ramp itself is sound and free of rust.

If this trailer has dividers that are moveable...it moves, if it can be completely removed it can be removed...
Slant trailers_ should_ have dividers. Those dividers also need to easily lock in place, open or closed. A butt bar or chain so when you open the trailer the horse doesn't step out on you.

Make sure the trailer frame where the hitch connects is not damaged, has welds not cracked, safety chains are in good shape and both are there. Trailer has some kind of braking system, probably electric brakes....battery in good shape and the wires going to it.
Not every trailer has a emergency disconnect, yours should though because of the age...make sure it is there.
Brakes, find out how many tires actually have "brakes" for stopping. Some manufacturers only do 2 wheels, some do all 4... also depends upon your states laws and what is allowed.

This is a HUGE one....
_Make sure your horse will fit in the length/width of the stall... not every horse fits on a slant load truthfully. Long bodies, broad build... you can't always close the dividers._

Most of all make sure it has a clean and clear title...in hand! Not waiting for something that at this age should of been paid off long ago..
Without the proper paperwork on a trailer of this age {title, bank letter of loan paid} it would raise red flags to me that this could be difficult to register.

If all checks out...bring home the new trailer and happy safe trailering both near and far.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Any trailer over 3000# loaded must have brakes in most provinces and states..so that covers pretty much any horse trailers, probably even singles. There are exceptions, but manufacturers aren't going to make "special" models that exclude brakes over 3K as it would limit their sale in only a handful of vicinities.

Any *quality* tandem axle trailer will have brakes on both axles - if you find one that has brakes on only 1 of 2 axles it would scream "the manufacturer cheaped out" to me, so I'd be going over the trailer really carefully elsewhere to see what else they may have cheaped out on.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! Unfortunately the 2H got sold before we saw it, so we're back to square one...now we're hoping for a 3H so we can take a friend. I like the Adventure 3Hs with all stock sides...hoping one will come our way soon.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

TrailDustMelody said:


> Thanks for all the advice! Unfortunately the 2H got sold before we saw it, so we're back to square one...now we're hoping for a 3H so we can take a friend. I like the Adventure 3Hs with all stock sides...hoping one will come our way soon.


Well, it was a good thread because I learned a great deal about trailer shopping. The magnet idea was interesting alone.

My best to you in your continued search !


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Every August, during the heat of the summer, I drop my trailer off at the local trailer repair shop for both an inspection and maintenance.

So, my advice before buying, if possible, have the trailer inspected by an established trailer repair shop. Let them tell you what it needs and how much it'll cost.

Plan on having the trailer serviced yearly. Lights, brakes, wiring, tires, bearings etc. 

I can do most of the work myself but don't. Having been involved in an accident, and sued, I want a receipt to document the service activities.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Maybe this is a silly question, but why are some trailers so much more expensive than others? With trailers with interior padding, double/triple wall construction, tack rooms, etc...what features make some worth more than others? I'm just trying to understand why some used 3Hs are listed as high as the new Adventure 3H that I like, and why some new 2Hs are more expensive than the 3Hs. Thanks!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Age makes a huge difference - trailers (and anything recreational for that matter) depreciates like a rock. That $15,000 horse trailer you buy today will be a $5000 horse trailer in 10 years, and a $2500 horse trailer 5 years after that.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

TrailDustMelody said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Maybe this is a silly question, but why are some trailers so much more expensive than others? With trailers with interior padding, double/triple wall construction, tack rooms, etc...what features make some worth more than others? I'm just trying to understand why some used 3Hs are listed as high as the new Adventure 3H that I like, and why some new 2Hs are more expensive than the 3Hs. Thanks!


When I was trailer shopping for used models, I quickly learned they are like kitchen sinks. Some are better gauge metals than others. Some have rivets closer together. If you press on the outer wall, it doesn't give. Another model of same size and style with have rivets further apart and the walls will give a little if you press on them aka kitchen sinks. 

Some trailers have riveted roofs while others are one single panel, (Hawks come to mind) Single panel roof is a huge advantage, no leaks ever. 

Insulation will separate the men from the boys too. Some are fully insulated. They will keep your horses warm in the winter and equally cool in the summer while others are like a 3 season porch. They can get very hot. 

Unfortunately you cannot shop trailers apples to apples for the most part. Just take each one you see individually and just make sure it has the features you want the most. 

FYI, any tires over 5 years old need to be replaced no matter how little they were used. Four tires run about $500, so don't fall for that one. Check the floors mostly in the corners under the mats. A little pitting is normal, but just use common sense there. Good luck in your shopping.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. Still waiting on that $5000 3H Adventure, haha.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! Thanks so much for your advice so far. We're currently looking into this Circle J 2H. Here is a link to the ad: Horse Trailer

I got more photos of the interior and it looks decent. They have plywood up the sides with a short mat on the tail side, and a short piece of plywood on the tack room side. What is the point of plywood, and does it require special consideration as far as weathering/water?

I inquired about maintenance. The seller didn't know the age of the tires but said they were in good condition. Said they replaced a wheel bearing recently and the others probably need to be checked. Brakes and lights are in working order.

So what do you think? Does it look and sound decent? Is the price reasonable? Anything we should count on checking/fixing/replacing? I'm thinking we'd probably replace all 5 tires, maybe replace the plywood with mats, check/repack/grease all the wheel bearings, and wash and wax the whole thing.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Plywood is typically found on mid range price trailers (assuming it was factory installed) - the economical ones are usually all metal walls and the high ends ones will have either rubber matting or padding. If you paint it or put a water sealant on it that will help extend its life considerably.

I think that is a handy looking trailer , appears to be in good shape and for a reasonable price. If you follow the comments/suggestions previously posted you should have a good handle on what may need to be done, if anything. I hope this one works out for you.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you very much; I hope it works out, too. 

From the pictures, the plywood looks like it could use a coat or two of paint. So we'd figure on that or replacing with rubber matting. I like mats.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

In regards to tires, on recreational equipment they typically "age out" before they "wear out". If they're over 4 years old, replace them regardless of how they look - a lot of people make the mistake with trailer tires thinking that just because they've got 95% of their tread that they're still good, only to find out that they've got a lot of dry rot or treadwell cracking that causes them to blow out at the worst time.

I might not suggest that for a utility trailer or something where a blowout isn't going to be a huge deal, but for a trailer hauling animals tires are not something you want to risk.

A tire shop will be able to read the date code molded into the tires and tell you how old they are.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't have much advice in terms of the question at hand, but wanted to say that looks like a great trailer for the price. Around here, even used trailers are through the roof x.x


----------

